# Intel R Centrino N 6150 Wireless Adapter Randomly Stopped Working



## Flamen04 (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have an Asus u56e that I recently bought a couple of moths ago. It has been a great computer until today when my wireless randomly disappeared for no reason. The wireless adapter has been disabled for no reason, and when I try to re-enable it, I can't seem to find it. Has anyone had a similar problem? Can someone help me??

Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you follow the steps in this thread and post back with the results?


----------

